# Urine Infection? or something else?



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

I'm not sure I do have one but just wondered what the signs/ syptoms are?  As know they can bring on premature labour and I don't want that but today I feel rubbish-
Contstantly thirsty thus weeing loads!
Well drained and under the weather
Lower back pain and bump feels tender but isn't tender to touch.

I am at the mw in the morning so will mention it then but just thought I'd ask 1st.


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

Hi

It sounds like you may have a urine infection.  Good luck with your midwife tomorrow

Jan


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

was tested today and nothing there, but they have sent away a sample and got GTT on Fri in case its that.  Still in real pain in my kidney area can I use a hot water bottle on it?


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

yes you can have a warm bottle, paracetamol and drink plenty of cranberry juice

Jan


----------

